# Florian Wiesmann Interview in der BIKE



## chriiss (5. April 2013)

.


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. April 2013)

Das macht mich neugierig...
Auf ein "Wiesmann" wartet man derzeit 1 1/2Jahre.
So etwas hat man und hält es (meistens) auch in Ehren...ist was Zeitloses.
Ein "Wiesmann" muß aber nicht unbedingt besser in den Fahreigenschaften sein als ein gut passendes MTB von der Stange.
Viele neue Standarts(bei Steuersatz/Tretlager/Ausfallenden) an derzeitegen MTBs sind mA bloße Marketinginstrumente, damit nix zu nichtsen mehr passt. Egal, ob sinnvoll oder nicht.

Wohlgemerkt, es muß&wird eine Entwicklung geben...
Mit normalen Cantilever(wie in den 90ern) und Starrgabel herumfahren ist zwar immer noch möglich, aber die Nachteile wie schlechte Einstellbarkeit dieser Bremsen und die heftigen Schläge auf die Handgelenke nerven einfach nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (5. April 2013)

.


----------



## Piktogramm (5. April 2013)

Die Innovationen die die Radbranche bringt sind in aller Regel ihrer Selbstwegen gemacht bzw. damit es was Neues zum Verkaufen gibt. Wobei bei vielen Standards darauf hingearbeitet wird, dass das Zeug immer kürzer hält. Ein Rad welches Spaß macht und problemlos ein paar Jahre hält kann man ja schon ewig bauen (bzw. zunehmend schwerer).


----------



## Isar2 (5. April 2013)

hab den Artikel auch gelesen und ich muß sagen, der Mann spricht mir aus der Seele. Um Glücksgefühle beim Biken zu bekommen braucht man nicht immer das Neueste.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. April 2013)

Ich habe den Artikel  nicht gelesen
Und ich hatte 2 Maßnahmen von flo
Argumente für flo sprechen klar das er exklusiv ist ( seit er in de arbeitet)
Und seine arbeiten Super sind
Seine Philosophie ist einfach
Keine Jahrgangsbikes  und keine Massenproduktion
Was ja auch gut ist

Ich denke die grossen brands können mit dieser Philosophie nicht überleben und brauchen Innovationen und Marketing 
.....zur frage was braucht der Biker heute um Spaß zu haben?

Eine frage die jeder für sich selbst beantworten muss
Bei mir ist es klar
Ich brauche disc
Ich brauche  insbesondere gute Federung
Und seit Jahren große Räder
Und eine Schaltung
Alles andere ist Leidenschaft Emotion und ev auch
Ego


----------



## corfrimor (6. April 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> [...]
> .....zur frage was braucht der Biker heute um Spaß zu haben?
> 
> Eine frage die jeder für sich selbst beantworten muss



Dazu muß man sie sich aber erst einmal stellen. Und das tut der Durchschnittskonsument nicht. Er übernimmt einfach ziemlich ungefragt all das, was ihm von der Marketingmaschinerie serviert wird. Und zückt dafür, hechelnd, das Portmonnaie. Unbefriedigt bleibt er trotzdem.

[Gott sei Dank! - aus Sicht der Industrie ...]


----------



## Don Trailo (6. April 2013)

Na ja für für eigene Idiotie 
Ist jeder selbst verantwortlich
Nicht die Industrie oder dieses Forum


----------



## corfrimor (6. April 2013)

Natürlich.


----------



## cluso (6. April 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Ich hab die Bike und Komponenten-Enticklung über viele Jahre aufmerksam verfolgt, aber ich muss feststellen, dass ich seit einiger Zeit wirklich nicht mehr mitkomme: x Tretlagerstandarts, Laufradgrößen, Steuerrohrkonzepte, Schaltwerkkonzepte (shadow-plus?)  und was weiß ich noch alles ...
> Wenn einige Experten hier im Forum diskutieren komme ich mir fast "blöd" vor und dann denke ich mir wieder "Nein, das willst du alles gar nicht". Dem ganzen folgt die Angst, dass ich irgendwann keine Komponenten für mein Bike mehr bekomme (Federgabel mit 80 mm, die nicht so hoch baut!).
> 
> *Irgendwie vermisse ich nichts an meinem Rewel. Wenn etwas kaputt oder verschlissen ist wird es durchaus durch weiterentwickelte Komponenten ausgetauscht (Federgabel, Bremsen) und gelegentlich liebäugle ich aber auch damit "Mode" zu übernehmen  (brauch ich einen breiteren Lenker?), aber sonst?*
> Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich  mich aufgrund der von Wiesmann genannten Aspekte schon vor einiger Zeit für Rewel und vor kurzem für ein Mawis entschieden habe.





Mit Titan bist du eh aus der Entwicklung raus. 

Und wo ist das Problem wenn du nicht der Mode gehst?

Ansonsten hat Don Trailo das ganze richtig auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. April 2013)

Dieses Interview in der "bike" muß man mA nicht wirlich gelesen haben, auch wenn Henri Lesewitz vielleicht nicht die weltbewegensten Fragen gestellt hat. 

Florian mag gute Stahl- und Titanrahmen herstellen, für die breite Masse ist das nicht mehr wirklich was. Das betrifft sowohl die Wartezeit als auch den Preis.
Seine HP sollte evtl. auch mal aktualisiert werden.

Ob die von ihm verteufelten Pedelecs sich durchsetzen werden als Alternative zu benzinverbrauchenden Motorrollern, sei mal dahin gestellt...mit Strom aus Windkraft und etwas schnelleren Motoren wären die Dinger dennoch evtl. ne Alternative für den Alltag. 
Und dieses quasi Herziehen über Hersteller, die für die breite Masse erschwingliche Bikes bauen, um den Preis jährlicher Modellwechsel, finde ich nicht i.O. Mir gefallen diese Dinger aber auch nicht wirklich... 

MTB-fahren ist nunmal ne "Trendsportart", bei der nicht geringe Summen umgesetzt werden und die dadurch sehr vielen Leuten Lohn&Brot gibt.
Man sollte so etwas nicht vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (7. April 2013)

Hallo,

halte es für eines der besten Bike Interviews/ Artikel seit Jahren. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass es abgedruckt wird, da die Anzeigenplatzhirsche sicherlich nicht so gerne darüber lesen.

Was er anspricht hat für mich viel mit Wertschätzung von Produkten zu tun. Jeder von uns möchte, dass seine eigene Arbeit wertgeschätzt und gut bezahlt wird aber mit seinem fürstlichen Gehalt will er dann gerne wieder billigen Ramsch und vor allem zuviel davon (der qualitativ sicherlich nicht schlecht ist) aus Fernost kaufen. Dieses passt für mich nicht optimal zusammen. Es ist vielleicht gerade unsere Zeit aber man kann darüber ja mal nachdenken.

Seine Meinung zu ebikes teile ich auch nicht. Finde es super, wenn Menschen, die nicht mehr genug Kraft zum Radfahren haben es für die täglichen Fahrten oder als Pendler nutzen. Im Gelände finde ich es nicht passend.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Piktogramm (7. April 2013)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Seine Meinung zu ebikes teile ich auch nicht. Finde es super, wenn Menschen, die nicht mehr genug Kraft zum Radfahren haben es für die täglichen Fahrten oder als Pendler nutzen. Im Gelände finde ich es nicht passend.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matze



Auch im Straßenverkehr finde ich es nicht gerade begrüßenswert, dass Personen, die aus eigener Kraft nur noch Schleichfahrt beherrschen auf einmal 30 bis 50km/h schnell sind. Ohne größere Schutzausrüstung... Hier gibt man Personen die dazu eigentlich nicht (mehr) in der Lage sind die Leistung selber zu erbringen/zu beherrschen Geräte in die Hand die das Potential des Fahrers bei weitem übersteigen. Das geht schon bei Auto- und Motorradfahrern regelmäßig schief...


----------



## lowcostbiker (7. April 2013)

Unser Wirtschaftssystem ist halt darauf ausgerichtet viel unnützes Zeug zu produzieren und an den Mann/Frau zu bringen und wenn der Käufer nicht von sich aus das Geld abliefert wird halt mit Trends, belanglosen Ökogesetzen und -siehe Abwrackprämie- wirtschaftsfreundlichen Gesetzen nachgeholfen.

Und je länger ich bike desto mehr langweilt mich diese geplante Obsoleszenz. Fahre mein 8fach mit ner alten MX Comp und bin zufrieden. 

Ist aber auch egal lange geht diese Ressourcenverschwendung kombiniert mit rapide steigender Bevölkerung eh nicht mehr gut.


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. April 2013)

Im classic-Forum wird auch darüber diskutiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=627951


----------



## elrond (11. April 2013)

Hab mir die Bike wegen des Interviews gekauft und nun?
Ich gebe ihm zu 100% Recht was die elende Lifterei und E-Bikes im Gelände-Einsatz angeht. Genau diese werden für noch mehr Zoff mit Wanderern und schlußendlich für Streckensperrungen sorgen.
Ansonsten läuft Flori inzwischen Gefahr den Kontakt zur Basis zu verlieren. Vor 10 Jahren noch war er beim Black Forest Ultra Bike mit seinen Kollegen auf seinen Bikes am Start, das ist lange her - heuer dürfte ich der einzige Starter zumindest auf der großen Runde mit einem Wiesmann unterm Ar$ch gewesen sein. Damals war er auch leichten Carbonteilen keineswegs abgeneigt - warum sollte dann ein Rahmen nicht auch aus dem Teufelszeug sein? 
Seine jetzigen Kunden sind zum Großteil eher Fahrradliebhaber denn Sportler, was an für sich ja nicht schlimm ist, aber nicht jeder mag und kann eben mal 6-10.000 für ein Bike ausgeben und liefern solche Leute noch die richtigen Impulse? Ich meine nein. Flori ist ein klasse Typ, keine Frage, aber er lebt inzwischen auch ein wenig auf einer Wolke und hat mit Henri genau den richtigen Interviewer (gebt mir ein Stahlhardtail mit Federgabel) erwischt. Langfristig läuft er Gefahr ähnlich stockkonservativ wie die alten RR-Fuzzies zu werden über die sich die MTBler einst lustig machten und mit denen man nie etwas zu haben wollte.
Wenn er für ein Umdenken sorgen möchte, warum sponsort er nicht ein Jugendteam? Um zu zeigen, daß man auch mit Stahl- und Titan noch Rennen gewinnen kann...


----------



## RuhrRadler (15. April 2013)

lowcostbiker schrieb:


> Unser Wirtschaftssystem ist halt darauf ausgerichtet viel unnützes Zeug zu produzieren und an den Mann/Frau zu bringen und wenn der Käufer nicht von sich aus das Geld abliefert wird halt mit Trends, belanglosen Ökogesetzen und -siehe Abwrackprämie- wirtschaftsfreundlichen Gesetzen nachgeholfen.
> 
> Und je länger ich bike desto mehr langweilt mich diese geplante Obsoleszenz. Fahre mein 8fach mit ner alten MX Comp und bin zufrieden.
> 
> Ist aber auch egal lange geht diese Ressourcenverschwendung kombiniert mit rapide steigender Bevölkerung eh nicht mehr gut.




Leider zieht sich das ja durch alle Märkte.
Früher hat ein Fernseher ewig und drei Tage gehalten und heute 2 Jahre und einen Tag (auf die minute genau )
Meine Mag 21 funzt auch immer noch geschmeidiger, als die Gabeln, die ich zwischen 99 und 2006 gekauft habe 
Und ein Atari 2600 läuft wahrscheinlich noch wenn die letzte X-Box durch den Ring of Fire gegangen ist ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (28. April 2013)

Es steht jedem frei, mit gutem Beispiel(wie auch immer das aussehen mag!?) vorranzugehen...
Man muß dieses Interview nicht wirklich gelesen haben...
dennoch hier ist es


----------



## 18hls86 (28. April 2013)

Kann ich nur zustimmen! Herr Wiesmann ist halt Unternehmer und stellt keine e-bikes her. Für Ihn dadurch völlig uninteressant. Ein Unternehmer macht eigentlich keine kostenlose Werbung für andere Produkte. Zur Bike oder ähnlichen deutschsprachigen Zeitungen kann ich nur sagen: "Ich lass mich doch nicht verar***en !!" Ist mir zu teuer der Schwa**sinn. Aber das sind auch wieder Arbeitsplätze und das gibt ja auch schon wieder eine Daseinsberechtigung. So keep on moving! Schöne Grüße, Jürgen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. April 2013)

@Raumfahrer der Link funzt leider nicht.

Hab den Artikel nicht gelesen, die Thematik schwirrt mir aber auch regelmäßig im Kopf herum. 

Dass fortlaufend neue Produkte auf den Markt kommen finde ich ansich ja ok (obgleich Anzahl und Geschwindigkeit der Neuerungen gefühlt stetig zugenommen haben in den letzten Jahren, was man durchaus kritisch sehen kann), sofern damit nicht zig verschiedene Standards einhergehen und jeder Hersteller sein Süppchen kocht. 
Da führt der Drang der Firmen sich auf dem Markt mit jeweils eigenen Standards zu profilieren ad absurdum vor dem Hintergrund der Verbraucherfreundlichkeit insgesamt als auch bzgl. der Ressourcenfrage. Ich denke da z.B. an die zig Innenlager/Kurbel Standards, Schaltaugenkataloge, Achsaufnahmen usw... 

Natürlich benötigt man all diese neuen Dinge nicht, wenn man die Sache mal ganz rational betrachtet. Aber die Bike-Branche ist eben letztlich ein ökonomischer Markt, der in seiner Eigenlogik auf die Innovationen in Verbindung mit dem entsprechnden Marketing angewiesen ist. Letzteres ist im Zeitalter des Wachstum-Mantras erfahren und gewieft genug, Begehren in den Köpfen der (potentiellen) Kunden zu erzeugen und zu suggerieren, dass man all das neue Zeug auch wirklich braucht. So läufts in der Konsumgesellschaft (leider) nun einmal. 

Wohl dem, der sich von diesem Mechanismus zu entkoppeln vermag, indem er ganz "objektiv" mit Vernunft darüber nachdenkt, was er zu seinen eigenen Bikerglück wirklich benötigt und was nicht. 

Jedoch wie lowcostbiker schon ganz richtig sagt:


lowcostbiker schrieb:


> Ist aber auch egal lange geht diese Ressourcenverschwendung kombiniert mit rapide steigender Bevölkerung eh nicht mehr gut.



Was die Sache mit den "geplanten Obsoleszenzen" angeht: Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob dieses Gebaren auch auf den unsrigen (qualitäts-gehobenen) Sektor tatsächlich zutrifft. Bei den Baumarkt-Bikes bin ich mir dagegen ziemlich sicher  
Sollte jedoch jemand eindeutig Sollbruchstellen in Teilen entdeckt haben, möchte ich an dieser Stelle auf folgende Seite aufmerksam machen: http://www.murks-nein-danke.de/murksmelden/


----------



## Piktogramm (28. April 2013)

Selbst wenn es keine geplante Obsoleszenz ist, viele Produkte sind (und werden zunehmend) einfach total dämlich gestaltet/ausgelegt, sodass die Haltbarkeit garnicht erreicht werden kann, die in Theorie möglich wäre.

Der ganze BB30-Dreck, bei dem die Toleranzen hargenau passen müssten... die an sich engen Vorgaben hält nahezu kein Rahmen ein und entsprechend knarzt es und die Lager sind trotz der schieren Größe all zu schnell hin. Bei Pedalen gibt es dann Späße wie Dichtungen die wandern etc. Bei Naben gibts neue Leichtbaurekorde aufgrund noch kleinerer Lager und noch windigere Dichtungen... Laufräder bekommen weniger Speichen mit Sonderformen der Nippel...


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. April 2013)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> @_Raumfahrer_ der Link funzt leider nicht.
> ...


Das Interview wurde von mir vorerst entfernt.


----------



## shutupandride (28. April 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> ... der Durchschnittskonsument nicht. Er übernimmt einfach ziemlich ungefragt all das, was ihm von der Marketingmaschinerie serviert wird.


das hört man ja ziemlich oft das Argument in unserer durchBWLisierten Welt, der Kunde entscheidet letztlich durch sein Kaufverhalten, was sich am Markt durchsetzt und produziert wird und was nicht.
Ich glaube es nur nicht und wenn ich es noch 50000mal höre.
Vielfach hat man als Konsument nicht die Riesenwahl, oft auch unabhängig von der Größe des Geldbeutels.
Ein Beispiel: im Frühjahr eine nicht getaperte 2013er Gabel für mein (Standard-Steuerrohr) Hardtail zu finden, war gar nicht so leicht. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass das der Konsument sich für Tapered (oder sonstwas) entschieden hat, die Entscheidung wurde für ihn getroffen, um den Laden anzukurbeln.
Vielleicht aber bin ich auch zu alt für den Quatsch


----------



## corfrimor (30. April 2013)

Du und "Durchschnittskonsument"? 

Unternehmen können natürlich, wenn es Ihnen marktstrategisch vorteilhaft erscheint, darauf verzichten, bestimmte Waren oder Dienstleistungen (weiterhin) anzubieten. Das geschieht auch tagtäglich. Was sie aber, sehr zu ihrem Leidwesen, nicht können, ist, Kunden aktiv zum Kauf ihrer Produkte zu zwingen - es sei denn, sie sind Monopolanbieter eines lebensnotwendigen Gutes.

Wenn z.B. Specialized die Produktion von 26"-Racebikes einstellt und bloß noch 29er anbietet, dann geht das nur, weil die Konsumentenhorde, statt einfach auf andere Hersteller auszuweichen (und so lange es profitabel ist, gibt es immer andere Anbieter) oder ihr bisheriges Rad einfach weiter zu fahren, auf den 29er-Hype aufspringt (aus rein sachlichen Gründen, versteht sich).

Deine Schwierigkeiten, eine "veraltete" Gabel zu bekommen, resultiert einfach daraus, daß die breite Masse auf die phantastischen Fahreigenschaften einer getaperten (schreibt man das so?) Gabel nicht mehr verzichten kann - oder der Sache wenigstens indifferent gegenübersteht.



Und ach ja: Natürlich bist Du zu alt für den Quatsch


----------



## LVM (30. April 2013)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Jeder von uns möchte, dass seine eigene Arbeit wertgeschätzt und gut bezahlt wird aber mit seinem fürstlichen Gehalt will er dann gerne wieder billigen Ramsch und vor allem zuviel davon (der qualitativ sicherlich nicht schlecht ist) ... kaufen.





Die Formulierung einer Absichtserklärung ist unnötig: Da diese Problematik in allen Konsumbereichen omnipräsent ist hättest du anstatt "will kaufen" nur "kaufen" schreiben sollen - denn genau so passiert es ständig. Ein Übel, über das beim Blick ins eigene Portemonee die deutliche Mehrheit gerne hinweg sieht.


----------



## Dr. Faust (1. Mai 2013)

Auch bei mir war es die erste Bike, die ich seit vielen Jahren nicht beim Durchblättern am Kiosk ausgelesen hatte, sondern für eine Zugfahrt gekauft habe.
Fantastisch!
Ich stimme nicht in allen Punkten zu, aber es ist einfach nur richtig, auch mal eine kritische Meinung in so einem Blatt zu lesen!


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Mai 2013)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

